# Why can't I pick up fruit?



## Tmaxtx (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry been googling and watching gameplay videos for an answer but not seeing anyone with the same problem. I shake my tree, the cherries fall down.  I press y when near the fruit but the only thing that happens is the bottom screen opens but the fruit isn't collected.  My face is a frown.   

Did I miss some key information in order to pick up fruit?

Thanks!


----------



## Sam (Jun 9, 2013)

You sure you're not clicking X?...


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 9, 2013)

You need to click Y to pick items up.


----------



## Tmaxtx (Jun 9, 2013)

Omg!!  I am such a noob!   I've been playing more Xbox lately and y is at the top. Color me embarrassed. Thanks!


----------

